# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Cik kilovoltu uz mm iztur transformatoru eļļa?

## Vinchi

Varbūt kāds zina cik kilovoltu uz milimetru iztur transformatoru eļļa?

Varbūt kādam ir pieejama dokumentācija?  ::

----------


## Amazons

Neesmu savā dzīvē tādu parametru sastapis  :: 
Parasti ir vienkārši - trafu eļļai ir parametrs kas nosaka cik kV viņa tura vispārīgi atkarībā no slodzēm un slēgiekārtām. Protams ir vēl daudz dažādas nianses par darba temperatūrām utt..

----------


## Amazons

Bik iebraucu tavā jautājumā - tad kad eļļas testē tad to dara starp diviem elektrodiem kas atrodas (laikam) 2.5mm attālumā viens no otra un mēra to caursišanas spēju:
parasti ir robežās no 30-70kV

----------


## Amazons

Reku uzraku, ja gribi precīzāk:
http://forca.ru/instrukcii-po-ekspluata ... ov_11.html

----------


## Vinchi

Lieta tāda ka vajag zināt diezgan precīzi, bet cik skatos tad laikam ir arī dažādas eļļas.

Piemēram izolācijas lakām diezgan smuki norāda cik Kv uz mm iztur.

Labi būs jāizlasa tas krievu links, tik ātri vairs neiet ar kirilicas lasīšanu  :: 

Šķiet atradu:
Пробивное напряжение масла перед заливкой в трансформатор должно быть не менее 50 кВ при расстоянии между двумя электродами в стандартном пробойнике 2,5 мм.

----------


## Ar4

Minimālā prasība ir 30kV uz 2,5mm vienu minūti.
Atkarībā no spiediena un eļļas šis skaitlis *var* pieaugt līdz 100kV, bet vairākumam eļļu ir norādīts ka MAX Ud = 60kV

----------


## Amazons

Pievienoju mūsu pašu normatīvo dokumentu. Tiesa, daudz neatšķiras no aizgājušo laiku normām. Bet vismaz nav kirilicā jālasa  ::

----------


## serotonine

padalisieties ar to savu ellju?? man vienam nst ir sasodita tieksme lekt lokam pret serdi. varam sadomat kadu barteru... ir diodes kondensatori...

----------


## Grizly

Lasot šito svietu mute palika vaļā   ::  

Dažas reizes gadā sanāk uztaisīt ekspertīzi trafa eļļām un ir tā- jā ir divi elektrodi starp kuriem ir 2.5mm +-0,1mm un ielej eļļu, lai nosedz elektrodu aukšas apmēram 0,5, 0,6l un tad sāk testu- piespiež pogu un tad no 0kV kāpj uz augšu spriegums un tad skaties pie kādiem kV izsit eļļu un viss.

Praksē nācies saskarties ar izsišanu trafu eļļām no 18kV līdz 40kV.
Tākā jaunai  un lietotai ēļļai spriegumi atšķirsies

----------

